# account been deleted?



## mattdancerr (Sep 20, 2010)

hey there, i've had to register a new account because i forgot my old password but when i entered my email address to get a new password sent to me it said it could not be found, i then tryed entering the email again to reregister but it said it was already in use could someone fill in whats happened here please?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

what was your old user name? how long have you been away from the site? there was a big clean up this year and lots of inactive users were deleted :?


----------



## mattdancerr (Sep 20, 2010)

ehh i think it was audi21tt, i wasn't inactive for long like couple of weeks ago i posted about what tyres i should use so not long at all


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Your other acount is still there.

So not sure why you can't access it...


----------

